# Mid Florida APBTA January Fun Show



## Rosie (Oct 27, 2009)

TOP DOG rankings running all year long in the conformation ring and over on the weight pull track! Get in on the run for the BIG SILVER CUPS now!!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I will be there!


----------

